# target repair - sealing porus foam for painting?



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I was told to use paintable silicone (home depot type) and smooth it on with your hand, let dry then paint.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

That's a good idea, but I think if you just use a latex paint, it will seal up.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> That's a good idea, but I think if you just use a latex paint, it will seal up.


Ive tried this and the paint just doesnt seem thick enough to smooth out the surface. It sponges in, even after 3 coats. At least my experience on a really bad one I did years ago. These arent that bad, but dont want to waste time/effort.

I actually used the paintable silicon to smooth out the job the undercoating did. This would be my last resort, but it seemed to work ok. Seeing if anyone has other methods.


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Go to Home Depot and you will find a gallon of the "elastomeric" White roof sealant. It runs about $28. If the top coat isn't enough there is a white under-layer gallon that can provide a thicker base layer before you apply the top coat. It is easy to paint and heals when shot. Henry's is the brand.


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

The dude that repairs targets at the big shoots told me to go to a heating supply place and get "DuctMastic". I did. It worked awesome!!!!!


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

buttspanker said:


> The dude that repairs targets at the big shoots told me to go to a heating supply place and get "DuctMastic". I did. It worked awesome!!!!!


Great thanks!
Thought I heard that before but couldnt recall the name or where....bet it was on his online instruction video (3D country repair)


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

"Kilz" is what my shop uses on all of it targets regardless of age to seal the them prior to the finish coat of paint.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Good to know.


----------



## Dietter700 (Mar 24, 2017)

I was thinking of trying this. Do you happen to have any photos of that used on old targets?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

GWFH said:


> Ive tried this and the paint just doesnt seem thick enough to smooth out the surface. It sponges in, even after 3 coats. At least my experience on a really bad one I did years ago. These arent that bad, but dont want to waste time/effort.
> 
> I actually used the paintable silicon to smooth out the job the undercoating did. This would be my last resort, but it seemed to work ok. Seeing if anyone has other methods.


Yeah, I use the white elastomeric roof coating to seal the targets. It fills in the rough foam too.


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jul 1, 2018)

An interesting alternative. I've never considered EPDM, but it sounds like a legit alternative for used targets.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

I used 3D target master kit and the foam it leaves behind is awesome. 

I’m in the process of sanding my target down to match the original body. 

Then going to use the roof coat stuff and then latex paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

